# Prop Update



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

They look very good!
So you printed up the gauge faces? How about the needles-- did you make them, or find them available somewhere?


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you. Yup they are printed out found a free one on Deviant. Resized and scaled for the flanges. The needles probably cost the most. They are (Tim Holtz Idea-ology) game spinners but after looking at 6 of each 4 sizes and the 40% coupon comes out to about 18 cents per. I could have fooled around with paper but I wanted the texture.


----------

